# Porsche 911 964 Carrera 2 enhancement detail



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys, it has been a while since I've posted. Time to get back in the saddle...

Last week we had in a classic track weapon (used as one also) in the form of a 1992 964 Carrera 2Porsche in for the week to rejuvenate the paintwork as best we could. Single stage older paint can sometimes be tricky in terms of micron removal rate, so a lot of measuring and careful polishing to conserve as much as possible.

On with some pics...

After initial decontamination... The rain helping the rinse stages...










General level of the condition of the paintwork...










Working our way around the panels...























































After a little Swissvax Mirage... Plus dressings and sealing of the wheels









































































A long week, but worth it, as always.

Thanks for looking, Mike @ Deeper Detail​


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

Excellent job on a stunning car ....


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

AlbaLife said:


> Excellent job on a stunning car ....


Thanks AlbaLife, she wasn't perfect, due to some deeper defects and conserving the original paintwork, but a lot better :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Great work - what was the floor light out of interest?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Offset Detailing said:


> Great work - what was the floor light out of interest?


Thanks Offset.... I use 2 different ones for floor work, the one mainly pictured is a 50w white led, the same as the one on the stand. The other one I use is a 150w metal halide which is very good.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Incredible work! Nice job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## sfs (Oct 26, 2009)

wow. That's stunning.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome work as usual mate, love these old Porshes really want to get one at some point


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Migliore said:


> Incredible work! Nice job.


Thank you Migliore. 


tonyy said:


> Stunning:thumb:


Cheers tonyy :thumb:


sfs said:


> wow. That's stunning.


Thanks sfs, very kind. 


Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Awesome work as usual mate, love these old Porshes really want to get one at some point


Cheers Obi- Dan, and yes, I know what you mean. They are fetching good money though now, steadily increasing in price to say the least.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfect finish


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

One of the best shapes from Porsche imo. Great tidy up Mike.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly.


Thanks ibiza55 :thumb:


Neno330 said:


> Perfect finish


The finish wasn't perfect Neno330, but a lot better and the owner was pleased with it, which is the main thing. A few deeper scratches remained, but a good improvement on the 23 year old paint :buffer:


Beau Technique said:


> One of the best shapes from Porsche imo. Great tidy up Mike.


Cheers Scott. :thumb:

I do like the shape of all the 911 designs, but I do agree with you... When you saw one go past back in the day they were a real head turner and still are in this form.


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

time well spent, great turnaround. Really like this model.


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Awesome work as usual mate, love these old Porshes really want to get one at some point


Had a 964 about 7 years ago, sold it and make a little profit which I then put into a 993. Sold that and made about £1500 profit.

Should have put them both in a barn and sold them this year for a kings ransom :wall:

Prices on the air cooled stuff have gone supersonic this year and 30k may just about get you a tatty 964

As for the 993........name your price it would seem


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

by way of example.....

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/porsche/911-993/porsche-993-carrera-4s/4818397

sweet jeezus!! :doublesho


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunning work as usual Mike, great finish and depth of gloss.


----------



## Thommy (Nov 23, 2014)

I love it to enjoy this result. :thumb:

Wax seems deep. 


Regards from Germany

Thommy


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

6stw said:


> time well spent, great turnaround. Really like this model.


Thank you 6stw, it was an enjoyable turnaround. I also like this variant of 911 a lot :thumb:


zeb said:


> Had a 964 about 7 years ago, sold it and make a little profit which I then put into a 993. Sold that and made about £1500 profit.
> 
> Should have put them both in a barn and sold them this year for a kings ransom :wall:
> 
> ...


I know zeb, hindsight! I've had a few cars in the past that I wish I had kept hold of, which have now become collectors items, even though maybe not as valuable as these though... 


zeb said:


> by way of example.....
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/porsche/911-993/porsche-993-carrera-4s/4818397
> 
> sweet jeezus!! :doublesho


I know! Crazy... But if they are rare and desirable! 


unique detail said:


> Stunning work as usual Mike, great finish and depth of gloss.


Thanks Andy! I hope you are well mate. The car came up very well considering age and continuous use including track days. The racing clutch was fun to master manoeuvring the vehicle... 


Thommy said:


> I love it to enjoy this result. :thumb:
> 
> Wax seems deep.
> 
> ...


Thanks Thommy :thumb: A good wax seemed the correct choice for the type of paint and gave a nice finish after the polishing stages.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thank you Demetri


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

great job, love these things


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

lemansblue92 said:


> great job, love these things


Thank you :buffer:


----------



## GTR_Skyline (Feb 9, 2009)

*Great job*

Lovely looking car too. Great job Mike


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

GTR_Skyline said:


> Lovely looking car too. Great job Mike


Thank you Skyline :car:


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

Lovely work there mate, nice little set up too &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Olaf27 (Aug 29, 2016)

"No, no, no. There's no such thing as cheap and cheerful. It's cheap and nasty & expensive and cheerful." 
― Jeremy Clarkson

I love it!


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

Somebody deserves a proper torture for getting the car to that starting point. Excellent save!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

awesome job, love it


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

nice work what polish did you use ?

did you use rotary or da ?

awesome


----------

